# ks duck hunting



## feetdropper23 (Jul 12, 2011)

anyone get a chance to watch the new episode of The Fowl Life? it was and ks and so is the next one! thats how its done!!!!


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah with queer neck band chokers and our TEAM of black hoodie face paint wearing posse. Come on is this the image we want of waterfowling. THey look like a bunch of thugs and I am sure they go into convenience stores or fill their trucks up with gas with all this garbage on. What kind of message are we sending to the general non hunting public? Did you know that 9% of the population in the US consider themselves hunters. 11% are anti's and the other 80% are non hunters. In order to keep our sport going we need to keep a clean image that we are responsible ethical hunters and to not stand out. The sqweaky wheel gets the grease and this isn't always a good thing. I think Chad Belding needs to rethink his image. Sure he may sell DVD's and get endorsements but the image that he is selling imo isn't the best one and the younger guys think this is the way we should look. So then they go out in the general public dressed up in their face paint and camo with blood spatter stains on their clothes. Its okay to be proud, but be considerate and think about what kind of image you may be conveying to the nonhunter who hasn't made their opinion yet of hunters.

My two cents let the discussion begin!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

templey_41 said:


> Yeah with queer neck band chokers and our TEAM of black hoodie face paint wearing posse. Come on is this the image we want of waterfowling. THey look like a bunch of thugs and I am sure they go into convenience stores or fill their trucks up with gas with all this garbage on. What kind of message are we sending to the general non hunting public? Did you know that 9% of the population in the US consider themselves hunters. 11% are anti's and the other 80% are non hunters. In order to keep our sport going we need to keep a clean image that we are responsible ethical hunters and to not stand out. The sqweaky wheel gets the grease and this isn't always a good thing. I think Chad Belding needs to rethink his image. Sure he may sell DVD's and get endorsements but the image that he is selling imo isn't the best one and the younger guys think this is the way we should look. So then they go out in the general public dressed up in their face paint and camo with blood spatter stains on their clothes. Its okay to be proud, but be considerate and think about what kind of image you may be conveying to the nonhunter who hasn't made their opinion yet of hunters.
> 
> My two cents let the discussion begin!


Ditto X 1,000,000,000! :beer:


----------



## feetdropper23 (Jul 12, 2011)

thats your opinion...but you have to remember in every sport and every hobby there are all kinds of personalities and attitudes! we cant all be like you!


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

never said you did......but you do have to be responsible. Like it or not we are scrutinized every day and our actions do have an impact on the whole hunting communities image.


----------



## feetdropper23 (Jul 12, 2011)

how is chad being irresponsible by wearing face paint? how is he being irresponsible at all?


----------



## scoutdog (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey templey41... I have one problem with your statement which makes me believe ur full of crap. If ur so concerned as to what the non hunters think, why would u start out by saying queer neck band chokers? How many non-hunters do u think are gay? And ur using queer in an offensive way? Good work hypocrite! Face paint is sooooooo offensive. A black hoodie is soooooo offensive. Thug like homie! You should keep your fat a$$ in that sofa, talk crap on the forums and leave the killing to the real outdoorsmen. We all know ur not killing anything up there in MN except maybe the occasional whale looking for a free walleye dinner. :lol: 
uke:templey41


----------



## feetdropper23 (Jul 12, 2011)

templey41---> BOOM ROASTED!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Scoutdog,
Kudos to you good sir. You've just made everyone who reads that statement dumber for doing so. And for your very first post on Nodak, that's saying something...

Bravo... :-?

Your ignorance, obviously, is boundless. To prove my point:


> We all know ur not killing anything up there in MN except maybe the occasional whale looking for a free walleye dinner.


I rest my case...


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

feetdropper23 said:


> templey41---> BOOM ROASTED!!!!!!!!


Oh boom...come up with your original comeback!


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

feetdropper23 said:


> how is chad being irresponsible by wearing face paint? how is he being irresponsible at all?


dose he ever state "now remember.. when the hunt is over remember to take your face paint off before leaving the field" I bet not! Wear the warrior neanderthal man face paint but take it off before cruising through town or going into the gas station.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

scoutdog said:


> Hey templey41... I have one problem with your statement which makes me believe ur full of crap. If ur so concerned as to what the non hunters think, why would u start out by saying queer neck band chokers? How many non-hunters do u think are gay? And ur using queer in an offensive way? Good work hypocrite! Face paint is sooooooo offensive. A black hoodie is soooooo offensive. Thug like homie! You should keep your fat a$$ in that sofa, talk crap on the forums and leave the killing to the real outdoorsmen. We all know ur not killing anything up there in MN except maybe the occasional whale looking for a free walleye dinner. :lol:
> uke:templey41


Puke on me once shame on me....puke on me twice shame on you. uke: templey41. oh no that was twice.

Yes all of those things are offensive to the hunting community. This team whack n stackem crap and pile em high b/s is disrespectful to hunters by making us all look like a bunch of neanderthal men who only go out and try and shoot as many as we can and then talk about how we whacked that bird or blew a hole through that goose. I mean really grow up! I'm not talking crap to anyone on this forum i was giving my opinion on how these hunting shows may be hurting us as hunters and our image. Did you really understand the point of my post? obviously not.

queer has generally meant "strange", "unusual", or "out of alignment thats what I mean by queer.

and I am working on my weight issues.....i went on a hunger strike but someone paid me to eat your girlfriend, so then I hired a personal trainer and he said that I need to stop taking whales out to dinner for the free walleye, but i just can't seem to break the nasty habit.

And please don't make fun of whales they have enough issues and they can't fend for themselves on this forum. they lack fingers to type.


----------

